# Login Problem



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I frequently get this message when I try to login after having been forced to log out. It will usually take several attempts and up to one hour before I can log back in. Any suggestions on how to deal with it?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So did you contact support? What did they say. 
Nobody here works for Lyft or Uber or any of the other gig apps.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is your app up to date? have you cleared the cache?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Are you able to login to the web portal when this happens on the app…?

Maybe Uber is locking your account for too many failed attempts… in other words, maybe someone else is trying to brute force their way into your account.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

app is up to date, cache is cleared , I can open the portal.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is there a hub in your area? I would schedule a visit. That's going to be your best bet for a resolution


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Uber Support via Twitter tells me that the problem is fixed. Seems to be working properly. We'll see.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Look at his post.



Toyota Guy said:


> I frequently get this message when I try to login *after having been forced to log out*


They're giving him a timeout. Nothing is wrong.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Toyota Guy said:


> I frequently get this message when I try to login after having been forced to log out. It will usually take several attempts and up to one hour before I can log back in. Any suggestions on how to deal with it?
> View attachment 679449


Something about your internet could be causing this. Check your internet.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Something about your internet could be causing this. Check your internet.


Hair-dryer repair technicians make the best IT guys. 
Next he'll say, "Check to make sure your network cable is plugged in."


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Probably leaving his Wi-Fi on and hitting bad hotspots.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Probably leaving his Wi-Fi on and hitting bad hotspots.


This is a possibility and will watch for it. I'm usually pretty careful, though.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Look at his post.
> 
> 
> They're giving him a timeout. Nothing is wrong.


This was my first reaction. However, no one else seems to be experiencing it. Somebody once said, "Don't attribute to malice what incompetence can easily accomplish."


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

So far, I've not had any problems since Uber Support "changed my settings".


----------

